# State Bridge Stairs



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

Users can now access the river at State Bridge via stairs located down river of the main ramp. This alternative is targeted towards those without trailers. 
On busy days rafts without trailers may be instructed to use the stairs instead of the ramp. It's a great option if you cannot meet the concrete ramp's 5 minute load/unload requirement.















Check Eagle County Open Space out on https://m.facebook.com/ECOpenSpace/


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

Saw the stairs today....
So cool to have new options for everyone to use. SB gets way to crowded sometimes!
It looks awesome. Thanks for all your hard work!!!!


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you SO MUCH for Eagle County's efforts on the Colorado. You guys are making a difference and it is appreciated!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I agree, Eagle County seems to have been going above an beyond expectations. They have improved several river access points on the Upper C in the last few years. Im sure the thousands of people who use the river every year appreciate it as much as I do.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Stairs? Stairs at State Bridge??!
What's next, an escalator??!

Just kidding, a nice touch and much appreciated addition.


----------



## roberts81 (May 18, 2013)

How to we get some stairs at the Lower Blue put in?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

just do an escalator. I mean for real I've been going up there for how many years we don't need stairs that equals more lazy [email protected]#$ on the river.


----------

